# Dogs in purses: does it annoy you too?



## jkath (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a problem with women who find it necessary to bring their dog along on their shopping extravaganzas. Just this week I have encountered 9 of the pampered pooches riding along in handbags.

I have come to a few of my own conclusions:

1. The dog is not potty trained and the owner doesn't want to take the time to train it properly.
2. The owner is looking for attention.
3. The owner believes she will be mistaken for a celebrity.
4. The owner is too old to carry a Barbie doll, so who else would wear a rhinestone tiara with a pink furry coat but the little dog?
5. The owner believes that those signs on the doors of stores saying "no dogs, with exception to seeing-eye dogs" really doesn't apply to them.

I was even shopping at a Brighton store and a woman had a rabbit in her purse. What? Was the pet store out of little dogs?

I was at Nordstrom's cafe, and a teenaged girl had a dog in her bag. I asked her if she could please take her dog outdoors, as it was a health code violation. She snapped at me, said a few choice four letter words, and closed her eyes. (if I can't see you, you're not there)
The manager then threw her out, along with the little dog. (thank goodness!)

Why oh why are people doing this?


----------



## pdswife (Jan 7, 2008)

It's the big dogs that people think they can walk around HOME DEPOT 
and other stores that bother me.   I like dogs... I just don't like having to get out
of their way.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 7, 2008)

In a word.......YES! However I don't see a lot of that here. On a recent flight from Huntington W. Va. to Atlanta there was a person with a dog in a bag...On the plane!!! 
How did that get by??? The flight attendant freaked, but stayed cool. At 10,000 feet and climbing whatch gonna do!!!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 7, 2008)

Please - I'm a dog lover (have 3 large & 1 small "hounds from ****"), but can't even get used to people bringing their dogs into PetCo &/or PetSmart where they're allowed.  I mean really - why the heck would you want to bring your dog into a place where you have no idea whether or not other dogs have been vaccinated, have fleas, are sick, yadayadayada.  Not to mention all the kids going "can I pet your dog".  My dogs have absolutely no desire for that sort of brouhaha.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 7, 2008)

My dogs would eat my purse!! LOL


----------



## jkath (Jan 7, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> My dogs would eat my purse!! LOL


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't have a purse!


Oh, I don't have a dog either.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 7, 2008)

jkath said:


> I was at Nordstrom's cafe, and a teenaged girl had a dog in her bag. I asked her if she could please take her dog outdoors, as it was a health code violation. She snapped at me, said a few choice four letter words, and closed her eyes. (if I can't see you, you're not there)
> The manager then threw her out, along with the little dog. (thank goodness!)


I strongly suspect that had her name been Paris or Brittney you would have been the one tossed! 

I've never seen anyone around here carry a dog in a purse, but most of the people around here have hunting dogs or pit bulls.



BreezyCooking said:


> Please - I'm a dog lover (have 3 large & 1 small "hounds from ****"), but can't even get used to people bringing their dogs into PetCo &/or PetSmart where they're allowed. I mean really - why the heck would you want to bring your dog into a place where you have no idea whether or not other dogs have been vaccinated, have fleas, are sick, yadayadayada. Not to mention all the kids going "can I pet your dog". My dogs have absolutely no desire for that sort of brouhaha.


We have brought our dog into PetSmart, but mostly because that is where his obedience training was held. Dogs do have to be vaccinated to be in the classes there. There are other services there, including grooming and a vet. The vet in the store kind of bothers me because, unless there is a way to bring them in through the back, that means sick dogs are going through. I have noticed though that if a dog has an "accident," an employee is right there cleaning it up and disinfecting the area. So all in all, as far as the dogs go, I don't think it is much different than bringing your dog to a park where other dogs are playing. People can be another matter, but in all the times I have been in PetSmart I have never seen a problem occur. I'm not saying that hasn't happened, but I have never seen it. 

That said, our dog loves to go for rides in the car with us, but we would never think of bringing him into any store other than PetSmart.

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 7, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> My dogs would eat my purse!! LOL


My dog did eat my purse!  Okay, he didn't have time to eat it (I think he would have though), but he did chew through the straps.  Luckily he is over the big chewing stage.  He still likes to chew, but he mostly sticks to his chew toys and two-liter bottles.

Barbara


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 7, 2008)

If you go to Germany dogs are allowed every where, even the trains the stores and restaurants. I like it as as long as dog is well behaved why should it matter? Even in New Mexico in the smaller towns dogs are getting in the restaurants and bars. So what? Dogs are great and should be every place we are as long as they behave. I have traveled alot and there are many places that are pet friendly especially hotels and motels. I bring my dog when I travel and I feel so much safer when she is with me she warns me if someone is by my door but if I tell her to shut up and that its OK, she shuts up.   
I would love to have a tiny dog that you can bring on board a plane and not in a crate in cargo freezing etc.As far as Im concerned dogs are better than most people. 
So thats my story and Im sticking to it.


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 7, 2008)

The cutest dog that I ever saw was carried by a little old lady in some purse/box/like carrier.  It was a little Yorkie and extremely well behaved--did not bark and appreciated with great aplomb all references to how cute it was as did Gramma.......adorable and no one even knew that Fidolito was on board................it was a transatlantic flight and in my many sojourns to the restrooms the pooch was a darling and bothered noone.........I would love to own one of her offspring.......


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 7, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> Dogs are great and should be every place we are as long as they behave. I have traveled alot and there are many places that are pet friendly especially hotels and motels. I bring my dog when I travel and I feel so much safer when she is with me she warns me if someone is by my door but if I tell her to shut up and that its OK, she shuts up.
> I would love to have a tiny dog that you can bring on board a plane and not in a crate in cargo freezing etc.As far as Im concerned dogs are better than most people.


I would bet that the main reason we have to have laws keeping dogs out of many public places is not because of the dogs so much, but because of unreasonable people.  Some people wouldn't care that their dog had just eaten the chihuahua belonging to the person behind them, and some might think it is cute when their dog is, let's say "entertaining himself" on the leg of the person sitting in the restaurant booth across from them.  Also if dogs (not counting service dogs of course) were allowed in all public places here, I know someone would come along and say, "Well if they can have their dogs, I can bring my pot-bellied pig," and someone else would want to bring his or her horse.  People are funny that way.    I know some dogs (and pigs and horses) I would rather see in a store or restaurant than some kids I have seen acting like monsters out in public!

Barbara


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 7, 2008)

We have three chihuahuas at home.  One of them is a "tea-cup".  She probably weighs in right around 3 lbs, if that.  She easily fits in the palm of my hand.

Luckily, PeppA doesn't want to take any of them around with her in a purse.  Although, sometimes the oldest one does get to go on a trip in the car, but she stays in the car.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 7, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> If you go to Germany dogs are allowed every where, even the trains the stores and restaurants. I like it as as long as dog is well behaved why should it matter? Even in New Mexico in the smaller towns dogs are getting in the restaurants and bars. So what? Dogs are great and should be every place we are as long as they behave. I have traveled alot and there are many places that are pet friendly especially hotels and motels. I bring my dog when I travel and I feel so much safer when she is with me she warns me if someone is by my door but if I tell her to shut up and that its OK, she shuts up.
> I would love to have a tiny dog that you can bring on board a plane and not in a crate in cargo freezing etc.As far as Im concerned dogs are better than most people.
> So thats my story and Im sticking to it.


It was the same way in France when I was there. Every restaurant and even the big grocery stores had people with their dogs there. I didn't see any dogs misbehaving or relieving themselves indoors. I don't know - it just doesn't bother me. My dog loves to travel with me but I don't take her indoors anywhere because I'm not sure she would remain calm and well behaved - she gets excited when she sees other dogs and wants to play with them. But if I knew she'd behave, I would probably take her in places where dogs are welcome. Not in a bag though - she's 80 lbs.


----------



## middie (Jan 7, 2008)

It irritates me. Poor doggies.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 7, 2008)

DH will take the dogs all day in the back of truck in the summer the winter not so much but he will take them for at least 30-40 minutes for a garbage run. I say dogs dont care if its 20 minutes or all daythey just love a ride.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 7, 2008)

Cubbie likes riding in the car so much that if he gets out and is running with his doggie buddies, I open the car door and he usually comes running. If he is too involved with his pals I open the car door and start the car. That always works!  James always asks why Cubbie likes riding in the car so much because he usually just lies down and sleeps for quite a bit of the ride.  LOL  He is one of the best car riding dogs I have ever seen.  We don't take him with us if we are both going into a store or to a restaurant though, since we are afraid of what we might find when we get back.  He goes nuts if even one of us gets out of the car.  If he is with us and we want to eat out, we go to a drive-through.  He usually gets something to nibble when we go there, so he likes that (I know, I know, but he just gets junk once in a while).  When we go through the bank's drive-through he thinks we are at a fast-food place.  I guess they are used to that though.  If the teller sees Cubbie she always gives him a couple dog biscuits!

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 7, 2008)

lucky dog, lucky dog........wow let me come back as Cubbie.......you're so nice Barbara.....


----------



## GrillingFool (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't have a problem with it as long as the dog is well cared for.

My 2 labs go just about everywhere with me that they are allowed.
They are also exceptionally well behaved when I tell them to be.
I AM Packdaddy.

Unfortunately, many people don't have the oomph to take the time
to train their dogs, so they have hounds that pull them around, run off
when the door opens, beg for food and generally act like dogs, LOL!

My white lab/retriever loves to go to PetSmart. Since they are vaccinated and
flea protected I am not worried.
She will sit in front of the bird cages without moving, except to whine every now and 
then. Dog TV, LOL!


----------



## Dove (Jan 8, 2008)

*My little Dove is so quiet and loves to ride in a bicycle basket attached to the front of my handicapped scooter. She just fits..if she gains anymore weight I'll pull her behind me in a wheel barrow!! LOL She is over 8 pounds and that is fat for a Chihuahua.*


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 8, 2008)

Dove said:


> *My little Dove is so quiet and loves to ride in a bicycle basket attached to the front of my handicapped scooter. She just fits..if she gains anymore weight I'll pull her behind me in a wheel barrow!! LOL She is over 8 pounds and that is fat for a Chihuahua.*


I'll bet that's the cutest sight, Marge! She doesn't try to jump out?


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 8, 2008)

You're right, Marge, 8 pounds is big for a chihuaha.......you need her to pull you around in the store..........


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 8, 2008)

My SIL (brother's wife) brings her dogs everywhere! The little one in a bag, the big one on a leash. Except to my house. She doesn't bring them anymore. 
She likes her dogs more than children, she cringes when my kids want to play with the dogs. The children may dirty the dogs. ????? 
She is not a Paris Hilton type, she's more of a tree-hugger hippie type. (I am not using that as a derogatory comment. Hold your tongue.)
If one of my kids were drowning next to one of her dogs, she'd let my kid go. 
They are not having children, thank goodness.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 8, 2008)

It doesn't bother me to see a person with a dog in a carrier, whether it's a purse or the kind that straps to their belly. What bothers me is if they take their dog someplace where larger dogs that have to walk can't go. And if they don't get reminded of the law if they do. I don't believe in breed discrimination because a small dog is "cuter".

Petsmart type stores are great places to take your dog for socialization. They have a new, strange environment to deal with (carts, electric doors), they have new people to deal with and they have other pets to deal with. IMO this is why Europe is so far ahead of us as far as dogs are concerned. People can take their dogs anywhere, so they _have_ to learn to behave and be social.
As long as you feel your dog is protected I wouldn't worry about it, but you do run a risk. The same risk you run sitting in a vet's waiting room with your pet.

If your dog can fit in a carry on bag (sherpa carrier), they can ride with the passengers on a plane. They are supposed to remain in the bag though. Lots of people travel with new puppies or small dogs this way. It keeps them out of the cargo hold and it's much cheaper. Typically shipping a dog cargo costs more than a person's plane ticket for the same flight.
Seems like there was something else I wanted to reply to...... oh well 

Anyway, if a person wants to carry their pet to *be with it*, that's cool.
If the pet is just an ornament, that's not cool, but it should be the same laws for everybody.


----------



## DawnT (Jan 8, 2008)

As I understand it, dogs and cats fall under the title of _livestock_.  So does that mean a farmer could bring his cow or chicken with him to PetCo or the likes?!?!  If the pigs fit in your purse could you take them into the store?  Sorry, but pets belong at home unless they are there for your safety ie. seeing eye dogs.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't think Petco sells cow or chicken feed, or sweaters for that matter , so a farmer would have no need to take these animals in there. Tractor Supply Co may be another story..... especially since they used to sell chickens.

Each state is different, but the ones I know about (which are quite a few) do NOT consider dogs or cats livestock. True, dog laws fall under agriculture, but they have their own section and regulations because they are not livestock. At least in countries that do not eat them for food. Cats are pretty much an afterthought with hardly any regulation. 
That is why most states have Dog Law Officers (not to be confused with your county's animal control), but their duties are soley in dealing with dogs, shelters, kennels, but not farms or farm animals.

Hope this helps to separate the two.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 8, 2008)

GrillingFool said:


> I don't have a problem with it as long as the dog is well cared for.
> 
> My 2 labs go just about everywhere with me that they are allowed.
> They are also exceptionally well behaved when I tell them to be.
> ...


 

No one enjoys an ill-trained dog.  Kudos to you for training your dogs well.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jan 8, 2008)

years ago, before it was trendy or even done, I took Topeka, my Shihtzu, around everywhere.  she was a rare little thing then, a runt to her breeders, way too small of a standard of her breed.  she had separation anxiety so in my purse she always was.  she even went to the salon with me everyday.  everyone loved her and she'd sleep curled up in the owners purse, all day.  in the market, to the restaurant, everywhere, she traveled with me in my purse.

I personally don't see it much unless you count in the rags.
I don't care though, it doesn't bother me. I think these poor little celebs are twisted sisters and if that makes them happy to have a tiny dog in tow, so be it.  I don't care.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 8, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> That said, our dog loves to go for rides in the car with usBarbara



Next Thanksgiving we can expect you to bring your dog then!  Isabella would love the company.

jkath - you had me spitting coffee with #4.


----------



## jabbur (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't take my dog (_border collie-german shepherd mix_) out with me except to the occasional PetSmart errand and to the vet.  If I'm going to pick up drive through or some other quick stop he'll ride in the back seat and wait in the car.  My  DH and older DS both are allergic to cats so we are mindful of other people's allergies.  When you are out and about you don't know if the person in front of you in line or coming in the door beside you is allergic or not and depending on the severity of the allergy, you may cause them discomfort or worse.  THEY don't expect to met with animals while shopping.  I always warn folks coming to my house for the first time that I have a dog so if there is a problem we can maybe meet elsewhere.  I extend the same courtesy to the folks Im shopping with by not forcing my dog on them.


----------



## Alix (Jan 8, 2008)

OK, my reason for disliking dogs in purses is a bit different than most of the responses I see here. I don't care how tiny a dog is, it should still be treated like a DOG not a stuffed toy. They have legs for a reason. 

I don't have a problem with either dogs or cats in public places, even in restaurants. However, I would be watching to see that the place they are in is clean. After all, lets face it, how many of us cook in a kitchen with a dog hovering nearby hoping you drop something? Or a cat who quite probably leaps on to the counter when you aren't looking. (I know I have come home to find a bag of bagels completely decimated by the cat)


----------



## Sue-Zee-Q (Jan 8, 2008)

I feel sorry for the dog!  But then I guess maybe it's no different than the Pekinese dog being carried around in the sleeves of their owners.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 8, 2008)

I've carried my little guy around in a gym bag and taken him places.

He'll fit in a soft carrier to take on an airplane with me, though I've never done it.  

It's not the dog-in-purse thing that I object to.  It's dog-as-accessory that I find horrifying.  Dogs are intelligent living creatures, not some kind of disposable adornment for your outfit.


----------



## The Z (Jan 8, 2008)

I carry a dog in my purse.  Heh.  (not really)

It doesn't really 'bother' me.  I think it's a little bit strange, but I used to think it was a little strange that my aunt/uncle family used to bring their little dog with them when they came to visit us.  We never took ours anywhere, so I guess I'm just seeing this latest trend as an extension of that, and it's become something of a fashion statement... I guess.


----------



## Sue-Zee-Q (Jan 8, 2008)

jennyema said:


> I've carried my little guy around in a gym bag and taken him places.
> 
> He'll fit in a soft carrier to take on an airplane with me, though I've never done it.
> 
> It's not the dog-in-purse thing that I object to. It's dog-as-accessory that I find horrifying. Dogs are intelligent living creatures, not some kind of disposable adornment for your outfit.


 
jennyemma, you put very succinctly my thoughts exactly, the dog-as-accessory that I find annoying.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 8, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Next Thanksgiving we can expect you to bring your dog then! Isabella would love the company.


Cubbie is all for it--he has seen Isabella's picture! 

I agree with the "dogs as an accessory" opinions.  If putting your teeny dog in a comfortable bag protects him/her from being trampled to death in crowded situations I don't see a problem with that.  

I try to think about others also, but I don't worry about it so much at PetSmart since they are allowed there.  Someone with allergies might be a little inconvenienced by having to go to another store, but fortunately I don't think too many people (percentage-wise) are allergic to dogs.  

This is off-topic but it touches on the behavior of pets in public--They have a cheap rabies clinic once a year in each of the towns in my county.  When I just had one, I took my cat a couple times (in her carrier).  I didn't like the way they did it.  They had all the animals in one long line.  Everything from kittens to pitbulls.  The first year I went there were no problems.  The second (and last) time I went a pitbull attacked another dog in line (he was on a leash but attacked the dog right next to them in line) and one person's cat ran off when they took it out of the carrier.  They got it back, but if mine had ever gotten loose we would have never gotten her back because she was so scared of strangers (The clinic was done at the gazebo at a public park downtown).  If they are going to have those clinics, they should have a line for large dogs and a line for small/medium dogs and cats.  The idea is good--the implementation isn't always so good.

Barbara


----------



## jkath (Jan 8, 2008)

Alix said:


> I don't care how tiny a dog is, it should still be treated like a DOG not a stuffed toy. They have legs for a reason.




Elf, hope your screen isn't too wet with coffee 
Want a tiara for your poochie?


I feel so much better that it's not just me! Thank you all for having the common sense to train your dogs. And to expand on one of the earlier postings, I have a relative who did choose her dogs over her child. The father now has the child full time and the mother has her prized dogs. Very very sad indeed.

And while we're on the subject, here's my very well behaved girl:


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 8, 2008)

What a cutie jkath! Cubbie wants to meet her too! He is such a social dog!

Yes it is so sad that someone would choose her dogs over her children.  I have heard of that happening before too.  Those people should be ashamed of themselves.

Barbara


----------



## auntdot (Jan 8, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> In a word.......YES! However I don't see a lot of that here. On a recent flight from Huntington W. Va. to Atlanta there was a person with a dog in a bag...On the plane!!!
> How did that get by??? The flight attendant freaked, but stayed cool. At 10,000 feet and climbing whatch gonna do!!!


 
How in the heck did that pooch ever get through the security X-ray?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 8, 2008)

auntdot said:


> How in the heck did that pooch ever get through the security X-ray?


 
That was my question AuntDot....It seems however after seeing this thread and doing some reading, Most airlines (a few don't) allow for it as long as it fits into a carry on bag!!! There is suppose to be a $50 charge each way(Delta Airlines) but I think this lady "smuggled" it on board! Like I said, the flight attendant was not amused, but said nothing. The little dog stayed stuffed inside the bag, and out of sight during the 1 hour + flight.


----------



## sattie (Jan 8, 2008)

Dogs have legs, dogs can walk unless some physical issue presists.  Dogs are companions, and deserve to be treated as such.  I like taking my dogs with me where ever I can, but I do respect the space and areas that are not meant to be pet friendly places.

As for carrying one in a purse, I don't own one... probably one of the few females in the world that hates purses and would prefer to carry a wallet.  Last time I checked, my little Binker-boy would not fit in my wallet!


----------



## jkath (Jan 8, 2008)

If tiny dogs can go in a bag on a plane, then I want to know why my sister had to pay for the freight flights for her kittens when she flew. They were little. 
(on a side note, I also want to know why my sister keeps buying cats outside of the state. Apparently they don't make cats in California. But that's another show.)


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 8, 2008)

I LOLED at this thread!

I personally can not stand when I see a dog in a bag! Seriously, c'mon!


----------



## jkath (Jan 8, 2008)

Darn it - I tried to karma you, TATT....but I've been spreading the love around too much today.


----------



## jeninga75 (Jan 8, 2008)

It annoys me. What annoys me more are the celebrities take them on the red carpet with all those people shouting and flashes going off. Little dogs are known for being anxious as it is, they don't need to go through that. 

PetSmart/PetCo, I don't mind, I would bring mine if she liked it. I tried once and she got very anxious and scared. I like to see other people's pets though. I used to work in a pet store and every once in a while I'll see a pup I helped a family with all grown up and loving life and I love to see that the dog is doing well and the owners are enjoying them so much. 

Other than those types of stores, dogs or any other animal do not belong anywhere else (except seeing-eye etc.) This wasn't a dog, but one time I was in an Atlanta Bread Company having lunch with my parents and there was a young lady with a love-bird type bird on her shoulder. ABC always has some samples of their pasteries out for customers to try and she was actually standing there picking up pieces and sharing them with the bird and reaching for more... Someone asked her to if not leave, quit sticking her fingers in the samples after feeding them to the bird. (And he was very polite and calm) Well, she started SCREAMING at him to mind his own business and the bird wasn't hurting anyone and whatnot. At this time the manager came out and asked her to leave as the animal being in a resturant was againt health codes. She was saying... "I don't see any signs that say no animals..." She finally did leave when he threatened to call the police with more screaming. All she did was embarass herself... It was crazy


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 8, 2008)

*Question?*

question was if I didn't like dog in purse?  I don't care where a dog is he/she is welcome.  To be completely honest, I can't stand people in a purse mine or otherwise.  I wouldn't mind if a dog where in my purse.  They are completely welcome.  They accept me, why can't I accept them?  

Have been around this world too long to judge what people do with their dogs.  Maybe they feel the same way I do.  People mistreat you.  I NEVER had a dog that mistreated me as long as I didn't mistreat them.  

Maybe I may  be cynical but coming from a background of abuse, I feel for the dogs.  

Only my opinion.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't normally watch Dr. Phil, but did any of you see that woman who was on a few weeks ago?  She buys her dog expensive dresses, she lets the dog eat off her fork, she wants the dog (who she says is not a dog but a person) to be the flower girl at her son's wedding and to _host_ the bridal shower!  Her future daughter-in-law is the one who called Dr. Phil because she does not want the dog to host her shower.  She (the dog owner) even had fancy invitations made, showing the dog as the shower hostess!  Sheesh!

Barbara


----------



## Katie H (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes, Barbara, I saw that program.  The dog owner was a bit over the top.  I think she needs to "get a life."


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 8, 2008)

In the Kitchen said:


> question was if I didn't like dog in purse? I don't care where a dog is he/she is welcome. To be completely honest, I can't stand people in a purse mine or otherwise. I wouldn't mind if a dog where in my purse. They are completely welcome. They accept me, why can't I accept them?
> 
> Have been around this world too long to judge what people do with their dogs. Maybe they feel the same way I do. People mistreat you. I NEVER had a dog that mistreated me as long as I didn't mistreat them.
> 
> ...


 
And your opinion is as important as any of ours!!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jan 8, 2008)

Some lady had a dog in Wally World the other night.  Cute dog but this poor child just wanted to pet the dog.  She made a scene and it wasn't her fault, I blame the lady who brought her dog in Wal-Mart.


----------



## licia (Jan 9, 2008)

I can't understand why anyone would want to carry a dog (pet) as an accessory, but that seems to be what happens. There are some weird people in the world. I've seen a few of them on the Dog Whiperer.  He seems to have to train the owners more than the dogs many times. Nobody brings their pets to my house. Anything that can't clean up after himself (except babies)aren't part of my guest list.


----------



## middie (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't mind dogs being in the stores. It's the dogs being in a purse that irritates me.
I wouldn't want to be in a purse all day, would you ?


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 9, 2008)

middie said:


> I wouldn't want to be in a purse all day, would you ?


Sometimes I think my purse is a bottomless cave.  I could probably lose a chihuahua in there!

Barbara


----------



## middie (Jan 9, 2008)

My mom's purse is the BermudaTriangle. Put a dog (or me) in there and you'd never see either one of us again.


----------



## TexasTamale (Jan 10, 2008)

Why would it "bother you"?
If the animal was "well behaved"?


----------



## StirBlue (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, I do believe it's better than carrying a gun in your purse which a lot of women used to do.  (and that was illegal too) 

New business venture:  Purses with pee pad accessories.  

People with dogs in their purses have no where to shoplift. 

Restaurants:  As long as they're not dancing on the table when the bill comes. 

 Dogs fart! 

Can dogs order off the kid's menu?  

Which does your dog prefer a shoulder strap or a hand strap?  

Is your dog to little to push the water fountain button?  

Dogs can detect the difference between angus beef and french fries that is why we take them to the drive-thru.....to check the bag before we leave.


----------



## Mel! (Jan 10, 2008)

What irritates me about dogs is the dog poop and some of them bite but the owners deny it when asked. 

My boyfriend was walking down the street minding his own business when a  dog bit him on the leg last week. Dog owners will make excuses for dogs and accuse us of being doggist for any complaints we make about them but I think dogs who bite should wear muzzles even if they are cute and being carried in purses. Especially if they are cute enough for an unsuspecting person to try to pet them.


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 10, 2008)

YT: Aaawww how cute! I see your taking your monkey out for a walk.

purse carrier: it`s NOT a monkey it`s a Dog!

YT: excuse me!... I was Talking to the Dog!


----------



## middie (Jan 10, 2008)

roflmao yt.
dork


----------



## Sue-Zee-Q (Jan 13, 2008)

The dog poop thing is a big problem around here. While some owners clean up after their dogs there are a lot who don't. Once, my husband walked in dog poop and didn't realize it. He tracked it all through the house! He made a mistake and walked outside with his slippers on. So I had to clean the carpets with this special disinfectant and a scrub brush. The consequence for him, he had to go a year or more without slippers because he could never find them in his size. Finally I did. He always remembers to change into his shoes before going outside now though!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 13, 2008)

*Rejected*

I applied for a wire haired terrier.  The person who is charge asked all kinds of questions and after sending the application this morning, wondered if I had any other pets other than only ONE dog?  She was really very critical and asked if I knew the dogs bolted toward the door to run out.  I told her I should look to get a puppy instead of rescue dog that way I would be able to train a puppy.  she seemed insulted that I wondered why she asked so many  questions after filling out application with as much honesty as I could.  I told her to forget about it that I would adopt from the puppy mill as her dogs that were rescued had no history if they came from mill or not. She claims if I wanted to promote or encourage puppy mills than to go ahead and do so.  Here a person thinks you are rescuing a dog when the person in charge tries to put stop to it.  I told her to just forget it.  I don't know why she questions my hope to rescue one of her dogs.  No wonder they are up for adoption!  When you do you best and that isn't good enough, what are you to do?


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 13, 2008)

I can understand places wanting to make sure pets are going to good homes, but some of them seem to go a little overboard.  Some of the forms I saw when we were looking for a dog were so involved that I think by the time you finished filling them out you would qualify for top security clearance at the White House!  And there always undeserving people who know how to get around the rules.  Of course that doesn't mean you should get rid of the rules, but sometimes I think they are a little too rigid.  

Barbara


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 13, 2008)

*Appreciate*

Thanks Barbara L, you must know how I feel.  They say that the sun will come  up in the morning,so I hope it is bright because I feel so lost tonight.  (Good time to have a James around!  Someone who would try to understand)  My little one just seems to be having the same feeling due to age.  Both of us know what it means to be disappointed.  He even makes the situation worse cause he always is like reflection of me.  I wish he wouldn't be so caring.  He is actually shivering.  As they always say, these things have reason why they are happening.  So just to let you know how I do so appreciate your thoughts.  Hope one day I will say the right thing for you too.  You're a good friend BL.  I am thankful for you.. I wish you and James a bright day too.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 13, 2008)

That's so nice of you to say.  I'll say a little prayer for you that you have a great night and that tomorrow really will be sunny for you in more ways than one.  

Barbara


----------



## foodstorm (Jan 14, 2008)

pacanis said:


> It doesn't bother me to see a person with a dog in a carrier, whether it's a purse or the kind that straps to their belly. What bothers me is if they take their dog someplace where larger dogs that have to walk can't go. And if they don't get reminded of the law if they do. I don't believe in breed discrimination because a small dog is "cuter"...


 

Lol pacanis!  Never thought of it in that way (breed discrimination) but you're right!


----------



## foodstorm (Jan 14, 2008)

YT2095 said:


> YT: Aaawww how cute! I see your taking your monkey out for a walk.
> 
> purse carrier: it`s NOT a monkey it`s a Dog!
> 
> YT: excuse me!... I was Talking to the Dog!


 I'm gonna be giggling over this one for a while, thanks!


----------



## jkath (Jan 14, 2008)

You and me both, foodstorm.
Sue Zee Q - how sad for your husband...and your time!
Our next door neighbor purposely walks her dog to our yard every single day, and if she sees me walk out or drive up to the house, she scurries back in the house, sometimes even forgetting the dog. Drives me nuts. And she wonders why I won't take down the hedge between our homes.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 14, 2008)

Ive done the rescue dog thing once.I had to answer many questions fill out forms tell them where I live, my vets number etc,etc. It was for a redbone coonhound.When I told the lady I lived on a six hundred thousand acre ranch she didn't believe me. It's not my ranch but Ted Turners and thats where we live and work. Anyway she called the vet and he confirmed that it was true.We got the dog he was flown from Syracuse,NY to Colorado Springs dh picked him up.All we paid for was the plane ticket and to send crate back.Plus I sent a girl $20.00 to cover her gas to drive him from one town to the next to the airport.He came already neutered,tatooed,shots and health certificate his name was Clifford we had him about six years before he died. All I can say is he had a wonderful life while we had him. People are always saying they want to come back as one of our dogs because they have a great life. Not to say dont get yelled at just about everyday.


----------



## TanyaK (Jan 14, 2008)

What annoys me is when we walk our dogs on the beach on their leashes (as you're supposed to by law) and other people just let their dogs run free which means you spend a lot of your time fending off other dogs.


----------



## Claire (Jan 14, 2008)

No one loves their doggies more than I do, but I realize that my dogs prefer to be at home.  They aren't a fashion accessory.  Keiki prefers to be at home, and she whines and cries when we leave her.  But she can live with it. It is  more safe for her to stay at home (she's a Jack Russell).  Yes, occaisionally I have to pick up after her if we've been out for more than a couple of hours.  She is ancient.  Those of you who read this a lot know that she ran away from home one time (8 days).  But I love her, and I do NOT believe that, even small as she is, she doesn't belong as a fashion statement.  My one bit of advice to dog owners is to crate train them.  Keiki is almost never in her crate these days, but when I pull it out, she crawls in and feels happy.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 14, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> Not to say dont get yelled at just about everyday.


This made me think of a cute comic I saw.  One dog says to another, "My name is 'No, No, Bad Dog!' what's yours?"  

Barbara


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 14, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> This made me think of a cute comic I saw. One dog says to another, "My name is 'No, No, Bad Dog!' what's yours?"
> 
> Barbara


 The other replied, my name is 'Go lay down'


----------



## Sue-Zee-Q (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh those are so bad!


----------



## dragonflystars (Jan 18, 2008)

I live where a dog would get eaten in my back yard.  I miss having dogs so I enjoy seeing dogs wherever they are.


----------



## wysiwyg (Jan 20, 2008)

Dog are not ment to be in a purse.... if they were, they would be called KEYS, MAKE-UP, WALLET, etc.  You get the idea....
The only exception to this rule is Belgium, where dogs are allowed everywere, even in restaurants, cafes, etc. where they sit by their owners.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 20, 2008)

I wonder if it is just me, but the very few dogs in purses I have seen in my area always look like they are frightened to death. I sometimes think "all I would have to do is say boo or cross my eyes and the dog would keel over with fright".
I have a Beagle, my wife has a white minature fox terrier or some such dog that we inherited from my sons friend when it was 8 months old. It is small enough to fit into a purse, but you would not like what you would find in there after you took it out. And yes, I think it would probably also chew the purse while it was at it, just ask my poor slippers.
She at one time had the idea of putting her dog into a purse, but after showing her the movie "Legally Blonde" she changed her mind, LOL. Besides, that thing is packed already so in reality it would take a second purse to hold the dog in.
My dog, named by my oldest daughter, is "Lassy". A Beagle named Lassie, go figure.


----------



## poached_pear (Jan 24, 2008)

Lol, I said I carried my dog in my purse but actually she goes in the crook of my arm or a tiny carrier if she gets tired on our walks. 4# pup

No I don't try to sneak her into places but we do window shop together.


----------



## lindatooo (Jan 27, 2008)

Gidgett has her own belly bag and she loves it.  She loves to go to fabric shops (where she is welcomed) and only occasionally when she really wants someone to notice her will she sort of grunt to get their attention.  She is well behaved and well trained.

Service dogs are relied upon for more than sight these days, some are seizure dogs, some "hearing" dogs.  

As long as the dogs are well behaved they should be allowed to be with their humans.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 27, 2008)

lindatooo said:


> Gidgett has her own belly bag and she loves it. She loves to go to fabric shops (where she is welcomed) and only occasionally when she really wants someone to notice her will she sort of grunt to get their attention. She is well behaved and well trained.
> 
> Service dogs are relied upon for more than sight these days, some are seizure dogs, some "hearing" dogs.
> 
> As long as the dogs are well behaved they should be allowed to be with their humans.


I did a paper in college about hearing-ear dogs.   It was an interesting topic to research.

Barbara


----------



## che'mark (Jan 27, 2008)

My dog would eat your dog and your purse. He's not a bad dog he's just doing his job.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 27, 2008)

dragonflystars said:


> I live where a dog would get eaten in my back yard. I miss having dogs so I enjoy seeing dogs wherever they are.


 Why would they be eaten?


----------



## Claire (Jan 29, 2008)

I hated chiuauas ... until I realized that so many people cannot have a dog.  They love thier little doggiesm and yes, they put them in their purse.  They are lovely.  It is easy to say that you don't like small dogs, or you don't like cats.  These are lovely companions.  There are those of us who cannot handle a one-hundred pound companion. I


----------



## jkath (Jan 29, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> Why would they be eaten?



Don't know about there, but around here, if anyone has a small dog or cat out at night, the coyotes get them.


----------



## Claire (Jan 30, 2008)

Tell me about it.  I have a skinny Jack Russell terrier.  We have coyotes, foxes, and now wolves.  Oh, I forgot, bobcats.  She is older than we are (15), and I have to pay attention.  Now that it is winter, it is actually easier (I can see the tracs and know if there is an animal in the yard).  Doggie senility is something you  have to learn to deal with.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 30, 2008)

I haven't actually seen it happen, but I think a lot of the cats and kittens that have disappeared around here have fallen prey to the many hawks I see flying over all the time.

Barbara


----------



## Claire (Jan 30, 2008)

When I was a child I lost one cat and one dog to coyotes, so I am very cautious about my dog.  I suspect she's going to be my last one, and I love her dearly (many of you read about her 8-day odyssy, so you know how much we care for her).


----------



## VaporTrail (Feb 1, 2008)

One wonders what a purse snatcher has to say about this phenomenon.

There you are, just snatched a nice heavy purse, and when you go to get the loot you encounter this (peeved) set of teeth.

Or what happens in one of these places that allow "anklebiter in a bag" when someone walks in with a backpack full of 150 lbs of rottweiler.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 1, 2008)

VaporTrail said:


> One wonders what a purse snatcher has to say about this phenomenon.
> 
> There you are, just snatched a nice heavy purse, and when you go to get the loot you encounter this (peeved) set of teeth.
> 
> Or what happens in one of these places that allow "anklebiter in a bag" when someone walks in with a backpack full of 150 lbs of rottweiler.


I have read news stories about people who grabbed bags that people were carrying (as they walked their dogs), thinking they were going to have something to use or sell, only to discover they had stolen full doggie clean-up bags!  Serves them right!

Barbara


----------

